# how are diesel sales lately



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In sixth place with 430 sold in September for a calendar year to date total of 4,736.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Tomko said:


> In sixth place with 430 sold in September for a calendar year to date total of 4,736.


4736. I am encouraged by that number. The more they sell the better the support should be .(In theory)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Scott M. said:


> 4736. I am encouraged by that number. The more they sell the better the support should be .(In theory)


Scott,

I think you hit the crux of the problem your dealership had - they simply didn't know how to handle the car when it had a problem. Too few cars of a specific model can make it hard for dealerships to allocate the time it takes to learn how to troubleshoot and maintain that model.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> can`t remember Tomko or Sperry where reporting diesel sales. how are they doing lately.


Although you got your answer, I just gotta throw my $.02 in.

Sales are poor IMO.......this because Chevrolet refuses to spend any money, it appears, on advertising.
I understand the concept related to the gas Cruze.....they can barely keep up with the orders.
But again, it appears to me that very few folks are even aware of the Diesel option......it is becoming Chevrolets best kept secret.

Volkswagen spends a fair amount reminding potental buyers that their product is available either way and it appears to work since their diesel sales make up a good percentage of total units.

I still believe Chevrolet (and the corporation) is leaving a lot of money on the table by not shouting about the availability of this car....and its amazing potental fuel economy....and the fact it is a nice car to be and be seen in.

Mini rant over,
Rob


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think that GM only made the diesel to raise there CAFE standards so they can sell more Silverados.

54.5 MPG For All Cars by 2025 With New CAFE Standards? Not Exactly - US News

Its an older article but it shows how GM and other companies can sell the vehicles that make money while complying with the CAFE standard. Just like the Chevy Volt. I dont think anyone expected that thing to sell at that price but it didnt have to sell in high numbers it just had to sell enough to raise the average fleet emissions and boy did it do that. 

The price of diesel fuel isnt going to change and the premium you have to pay for the car in the highest trim levels isnt going to change. We buy diesels because we love diesels. 

How long until your diesel starts saving you money? | Mojo Motors Blog


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Chrysler is doing something correct their going to double production of their diesel pickup to try an keep up with demand.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been curious to test drive one, as well as the diesel Grand cherokee - but honestly I'm fresh out of garage space and they're both a little out of my financial reach at this time.

I'm thinking the new Colorado (or future trailblazer) with baby Duramax might be a better fit for my Carlsberg years.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I would like to see some after market oil and fuel filters start showing up in the parts store. Probably will not happen for several years do to low sales. I hope the diesel Colorado takes the same filters. Just a shame the car has been out for over a year and I still have to go to the stealership for them. Always have to order them not a stocked item.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Gator said:


> I would like to see some after market oil and fuel filters start showing up in the parts store. Probably will not happen for several years do to low sales. I hope the diesel Colorado takes the same filters. Just a shame the car has been out for over a year and I still have to go to the stealership for them. Always have to order them not a stocked item.


Rockauto has filters listed for the CTD. Not sure what the dealer is charging, I haven't had to buy any yet...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

August was the best month ever for the CTD at 732 units and in 3rd place, behind only the Jetta and Passat


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

One of those 732 units was mine. Still loving it.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

> One of those 732 units was mine. Still loving it.


Same here! We've put ~4500 miles on ours so far.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I bought my first oil filter for my wife's Cruze-D and it only cost $8 at the local dealer.the dealer had the cheapest price on the Dexos 2 oil as well.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> August was the best month ever for the CTD at 732 units and in 3rd place, behind only the Jetta and Passat


I guess that's why I cant get a new part to fix mine. once you have bought the car you don't count anymore. go to the back of the bus an wait!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

oilburner said:


> I guess that's why I cant get a new part to fix mine. once you have bought the car you don't count anymore. go to the back of the bus an wait!


You have had to fix yours? I haven't fixed anything on mine in over 2 years, it just keeps on going.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Aussie said:


> You have had to fix yours? I haven't fixed anything on mine in over 2 years, it just keeps on going.


Aussie

your lucky you don't have north American emissions to deal with.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie doesn't have many miles on his, it's only 2 years old and he's the only person from Australia who is active in this forum. Needless to say he's the norm, as in most people don't have issues. He does have a DPF just like us and runs heavier EGR for emissions compliance due to lack of SCR. I'll take the NA setup over straight DPF anyday. Just ask 2013+ Passat TDI owners...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Aussie doesn't have many miles on his, it's only 2 years old and he's the only person from Australia who is active in this forum. Needless to say he's the norm, as in most people don't have issues. He does have a DPF just like us and runs heavier EGR for emissions compliance due to lack of SCR. I'll take the NA setup over straight DPF anyday. Just ask 2013+ Passat TDI owners...


You are almost right except we have a better quality diesel fuel and room to carry a full size spare. grs1961 is also an Aussie from Melbourne with a 2009 diesel Cruze. Not sure if he has any issues but his diesel is manual.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Aussie doesn't have many miles on his, it's only 2 years old and he's the only person from Australia who is active in this forum. Needless to say he's the norm, as in most people don't have issues. He does have a DPF just like us and runs heavier EGR for emissions compliance due to lack of SCR. I'll take the NA setup over straight DPF anyday. Just ask 2013+ Passat TDI owners...


didn't realize they had dpf, I agree on egr, less is better.


----------

